# Hard Drive Failure



## maxmilli (Oct 19, 2005)

Please help repair my hard drive. I receive a notice of imminent hard drive failure when I start my computer. The error says:

1720-SMART Hard Drive detects imminent failure. To ensure no data loss, backup contents and replace this hard disk. Attribute Failed #05.
Model: Maxtor 6E020L0

I had to use the restore CD/operations system CD in order to get to the desktop.
Thanks,
Here is a HJT log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:44:18 AM, on 8/12/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\Promon.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq\Compaq EAB Software\cpqek.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Compaq\COMPAQ~2\CHKADMIN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\COMPAQ\ACLIENT\ACLIENT.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq\Compaq Management Agents\cpqalert.exe
C:\Windows\Cpqdiag\Cpqdfwag.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Compaq\COMPAQ~2\CPQWEB~1\WebDmi.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq\LCRMS\LCRMS.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq\Compaq Management Agents\Dmi\Win32\bin\Win32sl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Compaq\COMPAQ~2\cpqdmi.exe
C:\Windows\TEMP\HPISPz\hpmonZ.exe
C:\Windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://go.compaq.com/1Q00CDT/0409/bl8.asp
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.compaq.com/1Q00CDT/0409/bl7.asp
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Promon.exe] Promon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cpqek] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Compaq EAB Software\cpqek.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ChkAdmin] C:\PROGRA~1\Compaq\COMPAQ~2\CHKADMIN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPZMonitorBootKey] C:\Windows\TEMP\HPISPz\hpmonZ.exe ;h50203.www5.hp.com,HPISWeb,12,30,no,false,NA,US:US,hp,
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CPQDFWAG] C:\Windows\Cpqdiag\CpqDfwAg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Windows\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Windows\web\related.htm
O16 - DPF: {14C1B87C-3342-445F-9B5E-365FF330A3AC} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - https://h50203.www5.hp.com/HPISWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O23 - Service: Altiris Client Service (AClient) - Altiris, Inc. - C:\COMPAQ\ACLIENT\ACLIENT.exe
O23 - Service: Compaq Local Alerter (CPQALERT) - Compaq Computer Corporation - C:\Program Files\Compaq\Compaq Management Agents\cpqalert.exe
O23 - Service: Compaq Remote Diagnostics Enabling Agent (CpqDfwWebAgent) - Compaq Computer Corporation - C:\Windows\Cpqdiag\Cpqdfwag.exe
O23 - Service: cpqdmi - Compaq Computer Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Compaq\COMPAQ~2\cpqdmi.exe
O23 - Service: Compaq DMI Web Agent (cpqWebDmi) - Compaq Computer Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Compaq\COMPAQ~2\CPQWEB~1\WebDmi.exe
O23 - Service: Insight Manager LC Remote Management (LCRMS) - Compaq Computer Corporation - C:\Program Files\Compaq\LCRMS\LCRMS.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Win32Sl (WIN32SL) - Intel - C:\Program Files\Compaq\Compaq Management Agents\Dmi\Win32\bin\Win32sl.exe


----------



## seekermeister (Jun 20, 2006)

Run Maxtor's PowerMax diagnostic to confirm the issue. I would tend to believe that the drive is failing, and that you need to do what the message said...backup the data. Buy a new harddrive or send the old one in to Maxtor, if it's still under warranty. Before sending it back, I would do a low level format to protect from loss of any sensitive data.


----------



## maxmilli (Oct 19, 2005)

I did a backup for the drive D. I also have a drive C with more hard drive space. Is there any way to disable the older drive D and use the Drive C for hard drive space. I believe the D drive is the slave drive now.
Thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think there might be some confusion here ...
The D: drive you're refering to might be Compaq's recovery partition.

Can you post a screen shot of you disc managment screen ???
Do you have the Compaq's recovery CD/DVDs ??


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If you got a SMART imminent drive failure the 1st thing you need to do is to start saving your personal data to removable media.

After your personal data is saved, you can download and run Powermax (run the extended test) and at the end of the test it should give you a failure code. Write down the failure code because *IF* you have any warranty you need to include the failure code in the form you fill out to RMA the drive.

Since this drive apparently is in a Compaq machine and is an OEM drive, I *BELIEVE* Maxtor will tell you to contact Compaq since it is probably addressed by the Compaq warranty rather than a Maxtor warranty.


----------



## maxmilli (Oct 19, 2005)

I ran the diagnostics and backed up my C and D drives. Let me know if I should purchase another Maxtor 6E020L0 to replace the failing drive. Are there any alternatives that are any better?
Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since Seagate is currently offering the longest warranty, I'd shop for one of those.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

160gig Seagate @ $39 after rebate.
http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=118284&cm_keycode=85


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I used Maxtor for quite a few years and never had any problems until about 18 months ago. Since that time I have switched to Seagate exclusively. As JohnWill stated they offer the best warranty and so far I've had no problems with their drives.


----------



## maxmilli (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I will purchase a Segate drive tommorrow.


----------

